# Jamis Parker=Low budget Transition Double?



## childofthe70s (May 2, 2009)

I posted a similar question in the bike and frame section and didn't get any love there, so I'm re-posting/re-wording it here. I want a short/small do-it-all bike (Dirt Jumping/Urban, Trail Riding, Mountaincross/4x/Dual Slalom) and can't afford a Transition Double so I'm leaning towards a $900 Jamis Parker I from jensonusa. The two bikes are shown below. I can buy the Jamis, start riding immediately, and gradually build it up to practically clone the Double whenever I have the money/feel the need to upgrade individual parts. The chainstays on the Transition are 1/2 inch shorter and the rear suspension travel is a little less (3.5" vs. 3.94"), but those are the biggest differences between the two bikes. The head tube/seat tube angles are off by 0.5 degrees. The Transition is 0.6 inch longer as far as wheelbase goes, and the bottom bracket height is different by 0.07 inches. Check out how similar the two bikes look, imagine the Jamis with similar components - a Rockshox Pike, a BMX style seat, Transition or Azonic brand rims and a Blackspire crankset (or similar parts) - you can hardly tell the difference visually to begin with, and I bet the Fork could change the wheelbase to match the Transition, depending on how it was adjusted. _*Can anyone tell me if there are any other low-priced, prebuilt/complete short-travel bikes good for Trail Riding, Mountaincross/4x/Dual Slalom and Dirt Jumping?*_ By low priced I mean under $1200.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I know a couple of guys who ride the Jamis for slopestyle/dj and love them. I test rode one and loved it. I think you'll be happy with it, especially for the $$$.


----------



## childofthe70s (May 2, 2009)

That seems to be the consensus, Joealamo - I've only seen one mention of the frame breaking on someone, so I think that was a lemon or a rare occasion - there are no negative reviews anywhere to be found, but people don't rave about them the way people are into their Transition Doubles. Do you remember what components they were set up with?


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

I have also been looking at getting a 4x bike. The only one I can get through my shop is the Norco bikes and they are a bit pricey. So I was looking into the Jamis and Transitions and read some reviews on how the Jamis frames were breaking on some. You also have to take into perspective that people more than likely will only right a review if they are really ticked off or pleased with something. The ones that aren't online writing reviews are out there riding their bike hopefully.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Jamis has awesome customer service, so I wouldn't let a few broken frames scare me away from one.


----------



## childofthe70s (May 2, 2009)

joelalamo45 said:


> Jamis has awesome customer service, so I wouldn't let a few broken frames scare me away from one.


LOL, Yeah, I can imagine the phonecall now:
Jamis: "Hello, Jamis Customer Service, how can I help you?"
Me: "AAAAAAAH! You can start by pulling this downtube out of my -------"


----------



## childofthe70s (May 2, 2009)

Seriously, I looked at the Norco's, too and they are out of my price range. The Ryde and Havoc dirt-jumping Hardtails are pretty nice for around $1000, but I want a dualie as my main bike. The Fluid Four is $1700 and the 4-x is $3075. All the other dualies *under $1200* are LT x-country or Cheap and squishy single pivot "All mountain" bikes like a DBR, Giant, or Iron Horse. The Jamis seems like a good bet, and if the frame cracks (_and I survive_) then I'll get a new one through warranty (if possible), and sell the new one to help finance an upgrade to a Transition Double frame ($1300).


----------



## childofthe70s (May 2, 2009)

Heck, if you have $2200 then buying a Transition Double frame and the Jamis Parker for the parts (and selling the frame for an easy $200) might make sense.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

the moroe expensive parkers are pretty nice, but the one you're looking at looks like an xc bike. If i were you i'd definitlty get a hardtail...so much better for dirtjumping and worlds better for street. They'll make you a lot better rider. If I were you i'd definitly get an Atomlab Trailking or Cannondale Chase or something.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

http://sporting-goods.shop.ebay.com...nZ1QQ_sacatZ159043QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em282


----------



## childofthe70s (May 2, 2009)

FreerideMonkey7 said:


> the moroe expensive parkers are pretty nice, but the one you're looking at looks like an xc bike. If i were you i'd definitlty get a hardtail...so much better for dirtjumping and worlds better for street. They'll make you a lot better rider. If I were you i'd definitly get an Atomlab Trailking or Cannondale Chase or something.


Aren't all the Parkers built around the same frame? I was under the impression they were just spec'd out with better parts. The Atomlab Trailking looks tight, but it's a SS and @ just under $1200 on backcountryoutlet and treefortbikes. And the Cannondale Chase? Jeez man, it's like screaming "Repaint me, repaint me before you even ride me!" Gawd it's bugly... I dunno.


----------



## childofthe70s (May 2, 2009)

sittingduck said:


> http://sporting-goods.shop.ebay.com...nZ1QQ_sacatZ159043QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em282


Thanks for the link! Just need to find a cheap Double or one of the other bikes I like in size small now... OR buy a $500-600 cheapo bike for parts and put them on a used $500-600 high-end frame. Very cool....


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't know what made me think bottlerocket... There is ONE double frame for sale, you probably found it, but here it is.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260399516882
Log in and search mountain bikes for "transition double" and then save the search, ebay will email you when something comes up!


----------



## childofthe70s (May 2, 2009)

sittingduck said:


> I don't know what made me think bottlerocket... There is ONE double frame for sale, you probably found it, but here it is.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260399516882
> Log in and search mountain bikes for "transition double" and then save the search, ebay will email you when something comes up!


Didn't think to save my searches until now, thanks again. Saved additional searches for 4x and norco's +size s.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The Parker did have some issues with the rear dropouts breaking. If you buy it, buy it new and make sure you have a warranty.

Check out the Kona Howler?


----------



## childofthe70s (May 2, 2009)

XSL_WiLL said:


> The Parker did have some issues with the rear dropouts breaking. If you buy it, buy it new and make sure you have a warranty.
> 
> Check out the Kona Howler?


Thanks for the heads up on the chainstays, that explains the text on the Jamis site for this years Jamis. I'll make sure it has a warranty if I buy it but I really can't justify buying it now, can I? Can't find a shop still selling a Howler, though- found one frame on ebay, and I'm adding the Kona Cowan (hardtail) to the top of my list because of the frame sizes... S (12"), M (14"), L (15").

So I'm no longer fully sold on the 2008 Jamis Parker I. Now I'm looking at a wider range of new bikes - DJ hardtails like the 09 Kona Cowan and the 09 Transition Ryde, or buying a used Transition or Norco frame on ebay + a low end bike for parts. (... and/or just waiting another month or so to save more money for a 2009 Parker II "...with beefier chainstays for strength and lower standover for more tail-whipping action." ). I'm leaning towards waiting another month. The new Parker's welds/reinforcements look _*exactly*_ like the Transition Double except for where the shock mounts to the downtube. But the angles/geometry are unchanged from the last Parker, and the travel is increased by about an inch on both ends. I think less travel would be better for my purposes, but what do I know? :madman:


----------



## childofthe70s (May 2, 2009)

OK, so it's not urban, but it can be used for DJ...
Anyone already reading this thread know anything about the Banshee Rampant?
I just found this bike and the brands forum. Looks sweeeet. https://www.bansheebikes.com/bikes/rampant.html









Forget it, they display complete bikes on their site but the price posted is for a frame only. $1600ish.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I ride a Norco XXXX and love it... there were a couple on pinkbike for sale...


----------



## childofthe70s (May 2, 2009)

joelalamo45 said:


> I ride a Norco XXXX and love it... there were a couple on pinkbike for sale...


The XXXX is a sweet bike, and there are are a LOT of other sweet bikes for sale around the $2000 US pricepoint, and a few under $1000, too. I am reconsidering a lot of things after checking out the Pinkbike sale section and ebay.... Hardtail DJ or a DS/4x bike... used frame +new "build kit"... new high end frame + low end components... brands I've never heard of... it's all good.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

childofthe70s said:


> Aren't all the Parkers built around the same frame? I was under the impression they were just spec'd out with better parts. The Atomlab Trailking looks tight, but it's a SS and @ just under $1200 on backcountryoutlet and treefortbikes. And the Cannondale Chase? Jeez man, it's like screaming "Repaint me, repaint me before you even ride me!" Gawd it's bugly... I dunno.


i think chainlove had the trailking for $850 a few weeks back..and single speed is better on a hardtail dj bike because it makes the bike lighter and the derailler doesnt get in the way as much..even that green double you posted is a single speed...i'd either buy that trailking or maybe even an eastern nighttrain if i were you...but if you're really set on a fully to get to ride some rougher stuff, that rampant is really nice..if you could find one used..it has a great suspension design and this guy kills on ithttp://www.pinkbike.com/video/47539/
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/63393/ the double is really nice too, it looks really short and flickable..
the parkers do all have the same frame but that one you were looking at has xc parts on it..


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

The 09' Parker is way different than the 08' Parker. You can pretty much see the difference in geometry just looking at the catalogue pictures. I don't think Jamis had a solid idea of what the Parker was going to be exactly until it was purchased mostly for Free Ride purposes. That's when they redesigned it as a Free Ride / 4x / DJ bike.

I rode the 09' and the 08' and let me tell you the 09' is leaps and bounds better than the 08'. The 08' price is a lot better, however, the 09' just performs so much better. The thing is I can't see the Parker doing too well on urban / skate park environments. I'm sure you would start breaking a lot of stuff. But if your focusing on taking it to a 4x / BMX track, DJs, some XC, or some free ride I would go for it. Everything was solid on the 09' that I was seriously wanting one pretty bad, until I rode the Kromo =P


----------



## childofthe70s (May 2, 2009)

xDetroitMetalx said:


> The 09' Parker is way different than the 08' Parker. You can pretty much see the difference in geometry just looking at the catalogue pictures. I don't think Jamis had a solid idea of what the Parker was going to be exactly until it was purchased mostly for Free Ride purposes. That's when they redesigned it as a Free Ride / 4x / DJ bike.
> 
> I rode the 09' and the 08' and let me tell you the 09' is leaps and bounds better than the 08'. The 08' price is a lot better, however, the 09' just performs so much better. The thing is I can't see the Parker doing too well on urban / skate park environments. I'm sure you would start breaking a lot of stuff. But if your focusing on taking it to a 4x / BMX track, DJs, some XC, or some free ride I would go for it. Everything was solid on the 09' that I was seriously wanting one pretty bad, until I rode the Kromo =P


I don't have a Jamis dealer near me, so I've only ridden a DBR Coil, Giant Yukon FX, and a few GT's + Mongooses. I'm making an effort not to ride any of the more expensive bikes because I know I'll want one. I keep waffling but my focus is not on DJ or street, I just want a flickable bike with minimal suspension that will let me rebuild my skills. What I buy is going to depend on my budget, and I'm not going to let a few people breaking the frame stop me from buying the 08 Jamis because I don't think I'll be that hard on it that often. My budget depends on what my car will cost to repair this month. If my budget is under $1500 then I'm going with the Jamis but not putting any money into it. If it's $1500-$2000 I'll buy the Jamis and build a cheap Azonic DJ bike. $2000-$2500 and I'll buy a used 4x bike through PinkBikes market (lots of choices there, all the time). Right now it looks like I'll end up with the 08Jamis. In that case I'll just save for a second, better bike while improving my skills and fitness on it, and then step up when the time and budget are right. If I buy a $3000 bike to begin with I'm just going to look like a *poseur* and might get myself in over my head and get hurt badly. It's been so long since I've ridden that I need to remember my skills and fitness are not what they used to be (and to be honest they were never the best to begin with. Getting older makes you forget simple things like that.)
Thanks for all the input guys. I've learned a lot from this forum and from everyone here. Will post more when I'm back on two wheels.


----------



## bloodfart (Apr 30, 2009)

*Trailking*

"The Atomlab Trailking looks tight, but it's a SS"

you can always run a chain tug/hanger like the one bmw sells for their park bike.
I built the frame up ss and i have enjoyed the hell out of it.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

I have a 08 Parker built up for DJ's. I was stoked when I picked up the frame from Jenson for $350. I though this bike was going to stop my lust for the Double. Well.... don't be fooled OP, these bikes are WAY different feeling then each other. Personally the Double is PERFECT! The Parker has an intergrated headset, which brings the frond end down too low, IMO. I had to pick up a PIKE U-Turn AIR to bring the front up a bit. It still feels like poop. 

Since I bought mine, my roommate and friend have each picked up a Double. ugh...bastards.... So now, with having two Doubles and my Parker in the garage, my lust for the Double is back and stronger than ever!

I have had my Parker frame for about two months, and it's got to go. I am trying to line up a Double frame before I sell the Parker. But the more I ride these Doubles, the less I care to even look at the Parker. 

I will sell you my frame for $300, if you want. I must keep all the other bits to build up a Double.

Edit****

My Parker is build as follows.

Pike U-Turn AIR
Rockshox BAR shock (Actually feels o.k, I was surprised)
Answer Pro taper bars
Single Track rims with Intense Zero tires
Hone crankset w/ 34t non ramped ring
Single Speed set-up (12t cog) 
YESS singlespeed tensioner
KMC chain
Thompson post
Fly Bikes saddle
ODI Rouges
And one Hayes 9 rear brake.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

i'd definitly get the new doberman le pink over any short travel bike...the geo is dialed

maybe a konig or rampant if i was riding a little rougher terrain...


----------

